# Temporary (or pressure-mounted) baby gate at top of stairs with wall on one side and metal railing on other side?



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Is it possible?

We will be visiting my mom for the holidays and I'm trying to figure out how to keep DS off the staircase when we are upstairs. Here is a photo of her stairs:


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

You can use cable ties to attach to the bars & then just repair the wall on the other side after when you remove the hardware. I would NOT use pressure mounted at the top of the stairs under any circumstances - they're not trustworthy.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, makes sense to avoid pressure-mounted at the top of stairs. I think we'll just end up keeping doors closed while upstairs and trying to get by with no gate.


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

We have a wooden bannister on one side of our stairs. Cut a 2x4 to the same height as the bannister and lash it to the rail side with heavy duty zip ties, then bolt the gate to that. The holes you will make are not major and easily repaired witha quick spackle and paint. Easier tto fix than a broken kid LOL.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plantnerd*
> 
> We have a wooden bannister on one side of our stairs. Cut a 2x4 to the same height as the bannister and lash it to the rail side with heavy duty zip ties, then bolt the gate to that. The holes you will make are not major and easily repaired witha quick spackle and paint. Easier tto fix than a broken kid LOL.


i would do the zip tie a 2x4 to the metal part of the rail. to make it flush and flat to the bottom lip. i would do this about 2 feet or more back from the stairs. then just put up a pressure gate. i figure this would be safest option because "if" it does fall/get pushed down. the gate and child would not fall down the stairs

if you use a walk threw pressure gate like this. that you can walk threw. i was thinking if you wanted to you could zip tie the one matal pole to the 2x4.

http://www.amazon.com/Regalo-Easy-Step-Walk-White/dp/B001OC5UMQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292341856&sr=8-1-fkmr1


----------

